# FloraNova Users with RO water.



## JBonez (Apr 22, 2009)

What is the ph after you mix your nutes at different ppms before you adjust your ph.

Im gonna go with the Lucas recommendation of 8 ml per gallon, or 1200 ppm @ .7 conversion.

Is this stuff ph stable? i know ph and ppm will drift if left unattended for a while.

Got a 40 gallon Res.
Submersable pump for constant circulation.
Submersable pump for Ebb and flow.
Small air pump to airate solution.

I guess i want to know if ph is pretty accurate without having to adjust too much.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Apr 27, 2009)

floranova? no

Used the 3 part, loved it.  Would raise my ph when I added it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2009)

Flora Nova is a 1 part nute.  It should be used alone.  The Lucas formula is used with the flora 3 part series, using one 2 parts.  I also never run my nutes as high as the bottles say--it is just too hot.  GH nutes generally bring the pH down.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 27, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Flora Nova is a 1 part nute.  It should be used alone.  The Lucas formula is used with the flora 3 part series, using one 2 parts.  I also never run my nutes as high as the bottles say--it is just too hot.  GH nutes generally bring the pH down.



the only reason im using floranova is because lucas himself has used floranova bloom, as the npk ratio is identical to the Micro/Bloom and even Pureblend pro/Cal-mag.

There are a few "Lucas formulas" that use variations of of the same basic nutrients.

8/16 Micro/bloom
8 FN Bloom
15/5 Botanicare pureblend pro Bloom/ Cal-mag

These different combos contain nearly identical nutrient ratios, and therefore can be used as the "lucas formula" from lucas himself.
Google "ask lucas" and read his thread, changed my whole perception of growing, and its the reason i am going sog in ebb and flow, by far the best way to make the most of your light.

i guess i just wanted to know what to expect as im used to PBP grow and bloom nutes dropping my ph to 3.3

I was just hoping that after nutes were mixed, that there wouldnt be much ph up/down needed, But i dont see that happening.


----------

